
High Book Prices Are Good For You - mcantor
http://johnwiswell.blogspot.com/2011/04/high-book-prices-are-good-for-you.html
======
showerst
"If you sincerely believe the fruits of my labors will only ever be worth
reading for $0.99, then I question what our relationship is."

Here's the thing, for this author or any: _you_ don't get to choose the value
of your product in the market. You can set a _price_ , but talking down to
people who don't pay you what you think your product is worth doesn't make
them wrong.

~~~
ajscherer
I wouldn't expect many creators to start understanding this point. To accept
the reality that the demand for new (music / books / newspaper stories) just
simply isn't high enough to support very many people making their living that
way would be to sacrifice a significant portion of a life's dream or an
identity for a lot of people. That's not an easy thing to accept.

------
nemik
Trying to guilt people into paying more for your product by complaining about
the price of doctors' visits and how hard you worked on your product is a
terrific business model.

------
yxhuvud
No. High book prices is not good for _me_ , but it may be good for the
_authors_. There are quite a big difference since there is a nearly limitless
amount of good literature out there that I could enjoy.

------
TillE
I don't particularly object to $15-25 ebooks. I _do_ object to $250 ones.

<http://www.amazon.com/Medieval-Germany-ebook/dp/B000Q360KK/>

<http://books.google.com/books?id=0Sdo1gNF4D8C>

Can we stop charging consumers library prices for nonfiction? I'd appreciate
that.

------
vipivip
Ask this question to college students, majority would object to high pricing.

------
pavel_lishin
The "you" in this case is the author.

Is it still good for the reader?

~~~
jshot
Depends if the reader cares about the author?

~~~
mikecane
Why should the reader? The author doesn't care about the reader!

~~~
jshot
There's something really messed up if you don't care about the person from
whom you're reading several hundred pages.

~~~
chc
That's less messed up than if you don't care about the thousands of people for
whom you're writing several hundred pages. When you start telling people, "You
should be happy to pay me an arbitrarily high price," that's your failure as a
businessman. Unless your work is truly breathtaking, there's probably another
author about as good as you who will sell his book at the price the market
dictates. Your potential readers will be his actual readers, and thus they
will care more about him than you.

